

Google getting in on the mortgage game... - chris123
http://google.com/comparisonads/mortgages

======
robk
This a pretty serious deal for all the mortgage leadgen guys. These ads are
directly in competition with them and the top-of-page placement means that
they pretty much have to participate in this or they'll simply lose traffic as
users are siphoned off through this product.

Google's most certainly pissing off some of their very large advertisers here.

------
chris123
Or is that old news? Certainly a lot of money in that industry. From
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mortgage-backed_security>: "There is about $14.6
trillion in total U.S. mortgage debt outstanding."

~~~
nostrademons
If I could just get 1% of that market, I'd be set for life! ;-)

~~~
spicyj
If I could just get 0.001% of that market, I'd be set for life! ;-)

------
robotrout
Does anybody know why so few states are available? Are there restrictions on
mortgage companies as to what states they operate in, like there are for
health insurance companies?

I've always been an advocate for states rights (a republic of states), but
these sorts of things seem like they violate Article 1 Section 8 of the
constitution in that they impede interstate commerce, and for little reason
other than to favor one company over another, at the expense of the citizens.

------
jyothi
Comparison ads is new - they are starting with mortgage, they will get into
everything where you pick one out of many based on some criteria. With this
google gets closer to the online PoS to say.

They tried a shot earlier with Google Products and now they are back with a
more promising channel.

------
rs
This looks pretty good. There are some other mortgage comparison sites, but
somehow they always look like they're trying to sell you a product from one of
their affiliates, rather than getting the best deal out there for the site
visitor.

Waiting for a UK version though.

------
jamesbressi
Didn't see this one coming and I'm not sure why. Brilliant move on Google's
part. Did this get press anywhere and I just obliviously missed it?

------
evansolomon
This looks pretty similar to Google Squared.

~~~
jdale27
Yeah, they both have tables.

~~~
ovi256
They both use HTTP.

~~~
sahaj
the both use the cloud.

